
Show HN: Helpninja Is Live - sivaram636
https://helpninja.com/
======
sivaram636
Helpninja is a simple and free helpdesk system. We are a firm believer in
having the whole team to help customers. With our unlimited agent pricing, you
can have your whole team to work on your customer concern without worrying
about the cost. We believe it increases the team morale and also the
relationship between your team, product or service and your customers.

